# C50 chainstay protector



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

I currently have a standard clear plastic chainstay protector on my C50 and it's time to replace it. The plastic has yellowed and the adhesive has oozed out from underneath. 

I have two questions:

Can I safely use Goo Gone to remove the adhesive? I believe I used it last time I replace the protector and it may have dulled the clear coat due to my aggressive rubbing. 

Any recommendations for a protector that will handle the diamond chainstay? I have a bubble there currently.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

No idea about goo gone. I just use WD40 and a little elbow grease. 

This works great for replacement protector.
Bike Saver Protective Tape


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

gasoline removes glue the best.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes Goo Gone is fine. or any adhesive remover.

I made my own protector using 3M Xpel. I made it in two peices with a little overlap at the top of the diamond.


----------

